# input feld ausgrauen



## js-mueller (15. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte gern ein input feld ausgrauen und zwar abhängig von einem radio feld.
Das heisst wenn das radio feld aktiviert ist soll man nichts in das input Feld schreiben können.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## FredNase (15. Juli 2005)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Beispiel</title>
</head>
<body>

<form name='test'>

<input type="radio" name="Test" value="Test" onclick='this.form.feld.disabled = this.checked'>Test<br>

<input type='text' name='feld'>

</form>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Orakel (15. Juli 2005)

Hi

naja FredNase war schneller als ich mit dem Kopieren aus meinem HTML-Code. Aber trotzdem hier meine Lösung (unter IE und Netscape getestet)


```
<html>
  <head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    <!--
      function Test1( bFlag )
      {
        if( bFlag )
        {
          document.beispiel.feld.readOnly = true;
          document.beispiel.feld.style.backgroundColor = "#AAAAAA";
        }
        else
        {
          document.beispiel.feld.readOnly = false;
          document.beispiel.feld.style.backgroundColor = "#FFFFFF";
        }
        document.beispiel.feld.value = document.beispiel.feld.readOnly;
      }
    //-->
    </script>
  </head>
  <body>
    <form name="beispiel" action="">
    <input type="text" name="feld" value="false">
    <input type="button" value=" 0 " onClick="Test1( true )">
    <input type="button" value=" 1 " onClick="Test1( false )">
  </body>
</html>
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

